# Screw / Thread Pitch Gauge



## Swerdk (Aug 11, 2015)

I need to know what are the most common range of sizes for these threads?  For American and metric.  I would like to get a good set where I can read the numbers on the thread.   Do you have recommendations whether I'm better off getting one for American threads and one for metric or is there a company that offers both of them together with the standard sizes most used. 
 I am going to thread those do hickeys found at the and of paint poles that I believe start at 5 mm . It allows you to screw on a paintbrush for a paint roller or other device you guys know what I'm talking about right? And if it's not 5 mm maybe you can tell me what pitch it is


----------



## mike837go (Aug 11, 2015)

Painting tools use the old standard broom handle thread.

Look up woodworker stuff. There are taps and dies out there.

Check this link: http://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-G1869-Wood-Threading-4-Inch/dp/B0000DD0T7

Unquestionably, get separate screw pitch gauges for SAE and metric. And keep them in separate drawers! They are both marked in integers or decimal fractions. And mean completely different things.

1mm is totally different than 1tpi!


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 11, 2015)

My roller extension handle appears to have a 3/4 - 5 thread but it looks closer to an Acme thread.  Grizzly's threading tool is a 3/4 - 6 thread and looks to be a 60 deg. vee thread although it is hard to tell from the picture.  It appears that there is no standard from broomsticks; they can be 3.5, 4, 5, or 6 tpi but my handle at 5 tpi fits all of my paint rollers.

Check out the thread on the Practical Machinist website: http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/general/broom-stick-threads-234718/
Also http://www.eng-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=153052

Bob


----------



## Kernbigo (Aug 11, 2015)

metric .5-1.75 american 4-84 brown and sharp


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Aug 15, 2015)

A thread gage for such loose fitting threads is not needed, simply use a caliper to measure between adjacent thread crests as this will be more then close enough. Look at the end and make sure that it is a single start thread as well, many consumer goods use multiple start threads, for instance plastic bottle caps and MagLite flashlights, I have a MagLite that has a 4 start thread where the bezel screws onto the front to adjust the beam and turn it on or off.

The thread profile is probably more important, you have access to inexpensive thread gages (Home Depot paint roller handles),  in the machine shop world these are known as "the part it fits into".


----------



## Swerdk (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you guys.  I -appreciate the " on the job wisdom"


----------

